# Safe to Run Computer in Garage?



## dangerlarson (Nov 5, 2008)

Have another baby on the way and looks like I may need to move my home office out to the garage.  I work out of the house so I'll be out there at least 8 hours a day so that does suck to a degree, but I'm more worried about damage to the hardware.

We live in South Carolina and it's very humid here. Winters don't get too cold (couple frosts here and there but no snow or prolonged periods below freezing) but the temperature does fluctuate considerably during that season - 70 one day, 50 the next, etc.

Do I run risks of damaging my computer without doing something to the garage to remove humidity and/or keep temperature more stable? I hear of people running X tech company out of their garage but they always seem to be in CA where it's perfect weather every day. Just want to make sure.


----------



## porterjw (Nov 5, 2008)

> Do I run risks of damaging my computer without doing something to the garage to remove humidity and/or keep temperature more stable?



I'd be more concerned about the humidity. With humidity you run the risk of building up condensation, which in turn can cause a short and fry either a component or an entire system; heat will simply cause an auto-shutdown. As far as a feasible, realistic solution, that's up to you as you know your garage layout, HVAC plumbing, etc. Is it possible to have the system in an adjacent climate-controlled room and run wires?


----------



## Yeti (Nov 6, 2008)

Unless you have very high relative humidity, over 80% or so, you should be fine.  Condensation shouldn't be an issue unless you have large temperature swings - if you've seen things in your garage with dew then it might be a problem.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd also be worried about corrosion if you have high humidity, I know that's usually the case with basements or garages that are partially underground.


----------



## laznz1 (Nov 6, 2008)

if you do up the garage into a office with proper insalltion and A/C it should be fine


----------

